# Polea tensora



## TRONIC

Saludos,

¿Cómo podría traducir "polea tensora" (polea que cuelga de un cable móvil para impedir que oscile)?

"Tension pulley" no me suena demasiado bien.


----------



## cirrus

Comparto tus dudas con tension pulley. Estás seguro que polea encaja - un cable que ayuda a estabilizar una estructura por ejemplo un antena es un guyline.


----------



## TRONIC

En mi caso se trata de una polea por la que pasa el cable eléctrico de alimentación de una cabina de ascensor naval. Un extremo del cable esta fijo en un mamparo y el otro extremo llega hasta la cabina. Esta polea evita que el cable oscile debido al movimiento del barco y se pueda enganchar con cualquier elemento del hueco del ascensor.


----------



## guillermo silva

Fijate si puede ser, para cintas transportadoras se utiliza "snub pulley"


----------



## projectguy

For an elevator, this sounds like a "power cable reel".
Item 7 in this reference uses these words:  http://www.morriscranes.com/portal_modernizations.php

For belt conveyors (cintas transportadoras), "polea tensora" is "take-up pulley", not "snub pulley". A snub pulley (polea contracurvado) is used for increasing the wrap angle around a drive pulley to prevent slippage.


----------



## TRONIC

"reel"= carrete, no es mi caso.

Indagando encontré algo que podría servir:
-


----------



## TRONIC

Perdón, se me escapó el dedo antes de acabar la contestación.
"reel"= carrete, no es mi caso.

Indagando encontré algo que podría servir:
- "Tightening pulley" o "tighten pulley"


----------



## cirrus

Tightening pulley funciona, en cambio "tighten pulley" es una orden o sea la falsa categoría léxica.


----------



## TRONIC

Perfecto, me quedo con tightening pulley.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## capials

Tension pulley es mejor que tightening pulley.Tightening pulley no sueno inglés.


----------



## gloom

No se trata de que suene a ingles o no, polea tensora es: take-up pulley


----------

